# Teclado US com keymap PT

## sKewlBoy

Já há alguns meses que tenho um teclado US. Como o keymap US nao tem "ç" e como um teclado US com keymap PT fica sem a tecla "<>" uso uma das extra keys com o hotkeys para correr o "setxkbmap" para alternar entre um "setxkbmap us" e um "setxkbmap pt" e assim tenho remediado.

Outro dia lembrei-me que sendo linux "aberto" como é, de certeza que não há de ser complicado alterar o keymap pt e substituir a keycode que ele tem lá para a tecla "<>" para a keycode da extra key que uso actualmente para alternar entre os keymaps. Assim ficava muito melhor.

Li num post aqui neste forum sobre o file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pt para resolver um outro problema.

Se for este o file que tenho que modificar, há de ser nesta linha:

```

    key <LSGT> {        [            less,         greater      ],

```

o problema é que não faço a minima do que hei-de de por para substituir aquele LSGT (que corresponda à extra key...). Ainda tive algum tempo a olhar para o output do xev e a comparar as outras "keys" neste file, mas nao vi nada....

Obrigado desde já...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

Nao quero ser desmancha prazeres do hacking que estas a fazer ao sistema. Mas tudo isso ja esta definido no keymap us_intl. O acento grave e o apostrofe passam a ser dead keys (penso que e assim que se chamam) possibilitando combinaçoes como apostrofe+a para o a com acento agudo, ou apostrofe+c para o ç.

Desculpa la estar a dar cabo do teu passatempo.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

P.S. - Ainda nao tenho o X configurado para escrever caracteres acentuados  :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Pois, eu lembrei-me que provavelmente existiria um keymap US com os acentos e o ç, mas eu preferia ficar com a disposição PT...

não pode ser difícil modificar um keymap...

----------

## MetalGod

aqui funciona bem reve a configuração do X   :Wink: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

funciona bem o quê ... ?

não perc ebi o teu post, metalgodin....

----------

